# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  شانسي زدن در كنكور

## Salsevome

سلام هيچي نخوندمرشتم رياضيدانشگاه ازاد يا غير انتفاعي ميخوام برممنطقه ٣به نظرتون همه رو شانسي بزنم ؟يه سوالم نميتونم بزنميه سوال هر چند غلط يه درست پاك ميكنهاگه هر درس دو تا بزنم هر دو غلط منفي ميشه؟

----------


## shadzi

عمومی رو نمیتونی بزنی؟

----------


## Salsevome

اصلا چيزي نميدونم از درس دور بودم فقط يك كنكوري بدم كه دانشگاه غير انتفاعي ازادي چيزي برم هدف خاصي ندارم در كل

----------


## shadzi

خب ازاد بدون کنکور برو

----------


## lilhei

برو مکتبستان برنامه 1روزه بگیر  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Wild Rose

:Yahoo (110):

----------


## shaghayegh.yi

به نظرم سفید بدی خیییلی بهتره تا شانسی بزنی...سفید بدی شاید یه چیزی قبول شدی ولی اصلا شانسی نزن

----------


## farnood_em

همینطوری یه دانشگاه بدون کنکور برو خودتو راحت کن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## gharibeh

> سلام هيچي نخوندمرشتم رياضيدانشگاه ازاد يا غير انتفاعي ميخوام برممنطقه ٣به نظرتون همه رو شانسي بزنم ؟يه سوالم نميتونم بزنميه سوال هر چند غلط يه درست پاك ميكنهاگه هر درس دو تا بزنم هر دو غلط منفي ميشه؟


برو بهر حال شاید یکی دو تا رو تونستی ج بدی ، نشد هم بر اساس سوابق تحصیلیتون انتخاب رشته کنید، خودمم همین کار رو میخوام انجام بدم (منتها کنکور ۹۶ رو نمیدم)حالا اگه کنکور ۹۷ رو هم میخوای شرکت کنی حواست باشه سر انتخاب رشته روزانه ها رو انتخاب نکنی، اگه که هدفت همین ۹۶ تنهاست روزانه ها رو هم میتونی انتخاب کنی

----------


## engineer1997

بدترین کار اینه که شانسی بزنی توی کنکور.

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Salsevome


سلام هيچي نخوندمرشتم رياضيدانشگاه ازاد يا غير انتفاعي ميخوام برممنطقه ٣به نظرتون همه رو شانسي بزنم ؟يه سوالم نميتونم بزنميه سوال هر چند غلط يه درست پاك ميكنهاگه هر درس دو تا بزنم هر دو غلط منفي ميشه؟


سلام کی گفته این حرفو که شانسی بزنی حتما عالیه واست؟بدبختت میکنه..کنکور ازمون عادی نیست که...وقتی اکثر ازاد و غیر انتفاعی ها بدون کنکوره نیازی به زحمت نیست..برو راحت ثبت نام کن...سفید بذاری بهتره تا غلط باشه*

----------


## dorsa20

شانسی اصلا
ولی بدون کنکور خب برید

----------


## shadzi

مگه سفید بده
روزاانه قبول میشه؟
فک کنم چرت ترین رشته دورهه روزانه هم باید چند درصدی بزنی تا بیاری

----------


## mpaarshin

دو جور ادم هستن که تو کنکور تعداد منفی زدناشون زیاده
یکی کسایی که شانسی زدن
یکی کسایی که سطح اطلاعاتشون کمه و تستای زیاد میخوان جواب بدن
سفید بده بره

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

حداقل عمومیارو بزن، من پارسال همین طوری کنکور شرکت کرده بودم با اطلاعات عمومیم زبان رو 68 زدم بقیه ی عمومی هارو هم دوربر 40 دم، میشه زد، مثلا 9 تا سوال قرابت معنایی نیاز خاصی به درس خوندن نداره، 2-3 تا سوال ریاضی رو هم میشه زد، مثلا جمله ی ان ام یه دنباله رو ذهنی هم می تونی حساب کنی بزنی نیاز به فرمول و ... نداره، شانسی اصلا جواب نمیده، نزن که منفی میاری

----------


## Salsevome

متشكرم از همه عزيزان . همون با سوابق ميزنم چون معدل كتبيم متوسطه و غير انتفاعي قبول ميشم راحت يا فوقش ازاد بدون كنكور ميرم.

----------


## shadzi

اره دیگه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Amiiin

سفید بده مجاز میشی

----------


## kurdish boy

بچه ها کسی میدونه رتبه اخر کنکور تجربی کیه ؟ از بین پونصد هزارتا واقعا شاهکار یکی اخر بشه ؟ ..یه تاج یا مدال به عنوان حیفه نون سال باید بهش بدن ..😃. پ ن  : ورقه رو سفید بدی رتبه ات بهتر میشه تا شانسی بزنی

----------


## Egotist

> سلام هيچي نخوندمرشتم رياضيدانشگاه ازاد يا غير انتفاعي ميخوام برممنطقه ٣به نظرتون همه رو شانسي بزنم ؟يه سوالم نميتونم بزنميه سوال هر چند غلط يه درست پاك ميكنهاگه هر درس دو تا بزنم هر دو غلط منفي ميشه؟


دایی همیشه از وقتی دیدمت فروم با خودم میگفتم خوش ب حالش این پسره از سوم ب فکر کنکوره
زدی فاتحه خوندی به باورام لعنتی

----------


## Salsevome

خخخخخ اره همش درگير حاشيه و منابع بودم حتي به خاطر معدل بالا نهايي كل دروس رو سال سوم خالي دادم ميخوندم تا خود تابستون كنكور وقتي مهر شد گفتم بيخيال همه چي ميرم آزاد

----------


## Salsevome

> دایی همیشه از وقتی دیدمت فروم با خودم میگفتم خوش ب حالش این پسره از سوم ب فکر کنکوره
> زدی فاتحه خوندی به باورام لعنتی


خخخخخ اره همش درگير حاشيه و منابع بودم حتي به خاطر معدل بالا نهايي كل دروس رو سال سوم خالي دادم ميخوندم تا خود تابستون كنكور وقتي مهر شد گفتم بيخيال همه چي ميرم آزاد من يك ادم سست عنصرم😂😂😂

----------


## reza2018

> سلام هيچي نخوندمرشتم رياضيدانشگاه ازاد يا غير انتفاعي ميخوام برممنطقه ٣به نظرتون همه رو شانسي بزنم ؟يه سوالم نميتونم بزنميه سوال هر چند غلط يه درست پاك ميكنهاگه هر درس دو تا بزنم هر دو غلط منفي ميشه؟


شما فقط اونایی که مطمعنی درسته(هرچند یکی دوتا)بزن می تونی بری دانشگاه

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام هيچي نخوندمرشتم رياضيدانشگاه ازاد يا غير انتفاعي ميخوام برممنطقه ٣به نظرتون همه رو شانسي بزنم ؟يه سوالم نميتونم بزنميه سوال هر چند غلط يه درست پاك ميكنهاگه هر درس دو تا بزنم هر دو غلط منفي ميشه؟


سوالا رو بخون بلد بودی بزن بلد نبودی سفید بدی بیشتر به نفعته

----------


## احمدی.

اصلا این کار رو نکنید مگر اینکه بین دو گزینه شک داشته باشید

----------


## Salsevome

سلام من این تاپیک ایجاد کردم امدم بگم که معجزه شد و مهندسی برق تو بهترین دانشگاه منطقه شمال یعنی مازندران قبول شدم  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## ali_rashidi

شانسی زدی؟

----------


## Salsevome

نه اصلا روحیه امو باخته بودم رفتم هر چی میدونستم رو زده بودم از طرفی شیمی کلی خونده بودم ولی اخرا هیچی نمیتونستم تست بزنم و دیگه گذاشتم کنار از شانس منم شیمی اسون امد  و اونچیزایی که اندک خونده بودم بعد مدت ها امدم انجمن بگم به بچه ها که هر چقدر هم نا امید شدید و خوندید فکر میکنید که نمیتونید کاری انجام بدید اینطور فکر نکنید واقعا اینطور نیست

----------


## earth2

سلام 
میدونم کار درستی نیست ولی من مرتکبش شدم امسال ( همه ی اختصاصیارو ) 
حالا این محرومیت نداره ؟ 
تقلب که محسوب نمیشه ؟ 
لطفا جواب بدین از اضطراب مردم

----------

